# Malaysian police flatten Bitcoin equipment



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2021)

Police in the Malaysian city of Miri have bulldozed an estimated $1.6 million worth of Bitcoin equipment.
Miri's police chief, Hakemal Hawari, told local news site Dayak Daily that a total of 1,069 Asic miners have been seized in six different raids.










These interventions have led to the arrest of six people, all charged with stealing electricity.
The illegal activity resulted in a fine of $1,900 and a prison sentence of up to eight months.










It is not known why the Asic miners are not recycled.
If sold, the most likely customers would be such Bitcoin miners or may end up with criminals who use the hardware for the same illegal activities.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 17, 2021)

Nice the way they destroy their Hardware, love it
This should happens more often.


----------



## delshay (Jul 17, 2021)

They would have taken all this into account, so they made a profit. What the hell, buy lots of junk PC, console & dump them on electricity network seems to be getting common.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Good riddance, now just to kill mining on gpus.


----------



## Rithsom (Jul 17, 2021)

As someone who hates mining, these pictures are delightfully satisfying to see. I would have loved to drive that steam roller myself.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Good riddance, now just to kill mining on gpus.


The conversion to Proof of Stake will soon do this for ETH. As for the rest of the GPU based coins, rumors are that they will soon be following suit in one form or another as they don't want to face problems with the governments of the world over power usage..


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 17, 2021)

Nice way to start the morning with my cup of joe.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 17, 2021)

delshay said:


> They would have taken all this into account, so they made a profit. What the hell, buy lots of junk PC, console & dump them on electricity network seems to be getting common.



its been common for many years, most just never get caught or the operation is small enough not to notice. I would bet money there are a lot of people who have office or warehouse office jobs and no one ever goes into their office ever... and they get away with mining a couple gpu's 24/7, sure not a lot, but it adds up. also 8 months prison time is not enough to deter them from the future of doing it again. or others like them.



lexluthermiester said:


> The conversion to Proof of Stake will soon do this for ETH. As for the rest of the GPU based coins, rumors are that they will soon be following suit in one form or another as they don't want to face problems with the governments of the world over power usage..



the ETH creator (forget his name) already delayed proof of stake (I believe until early 2022, but who knows for how long) to my knowledge... saw him on a podcast recently... sure does seem convenient to keep delaying it...

the world is burning and flooding with no end in sight, and the miners (both the digital and non-digital kind) can't stop mining. humans had their chance, they blew it. I expect we will see a mass extinction event within our lifetimes sadly. most likely due to flash floods, or droughts or both causing mass crop failure. it only takes a few years of halving the crops we produce to really end us ( would cause enough instability to end entire economies to fail)... we have no backup plan for food as the pandemic empty grocery stores recently taught us, lol



thesmokingman said:


> Nice way to start the morning with my cup of joe.



wait until you read my cheery posts


----------



## Bones (Jul 17, 2021)

Should have happened sooner and more often too.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 17, 2021)

What a waste of resources.


Each of the fans on those ASICS is like £60-£100 a piece.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 17, 2021)

pantherx12 said:


> What a waste of resources.
> 
> 
> Each of the fans on those ASICS is like £60-£100 a piece.



Agreed, they could have parted it all out and donated it to local schools. What they did accomplished nothing. 8 months in jail is laughable. Those miners will be laughing with their hidden wallets in 10 months from now and start all over again somewhere else. 3 years minimum should be the sentencing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> the ETH creator (forget his name) already delayed proof of stake (I believe until early 2022, but who knows for how long) to my knowledge.


Interesting, did not know that. Last I read, the conversion had already begun.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes another victory for getting rid of mining. It's a polluting and power hungry way to make money. It hurts the planet and it hurts the market as well. For not to mention, it hurts us gamers wanting a freaking gpu to MSRP. I do know mining is not the sole reason for the price of gpu, but it is a factor to the skyrocketing prices. Do to greedy people. For not to forget Ghia mining making large capacity SSD and hdd far more expensive as well than they shut be. 

So seing this, makes me smile.

I hate everything that has to do with crupto currency. Down with crypto, down with ethereum and all that has to do with crypto.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> its been common for many years, most just never get caught or the operation is small enough not to notice. I would bet money there are a lot of people who have office or warehouse office jobs and no one ever goes into their office ever... and they get away with mining a couple gpu's 24/7, sure not a lot, but it adds up. also 8 months prison time is not enough to deter them from the future of doing it again. or others like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deep adaptation by Jem Bendall https://guidance.deepadaptation.info/


----------



## maxfly (Jul 17, 2021)

Obviously not the brightest of the bunch being that they didnt have the foresight to payoff the local cops. Losing that much gear is going to hurt no matter how much loot they managed to squirrel away. Definitely a good laugh!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2021)

$1900 fine     how much did they make from mining i wonder.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> $1900 fine     how much did they make from mining i wonder.


To be fair, the $1900 fine was on top of seizure and destruction of the offending equipment and very likely bank accounts being seized. The total cost to the perps was very high. Those ASICs that were steam-rolled? Easily $750,000 worth of equipment, if not more.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 17, 2021)

Do ASIC's have any use outside of coin mining? Like using them for folding or some other research support?

Mining is a problem but I feel like this publicity stunt could have been better handled.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jul 17, 2021)

So, instead of selling confiscated goods, using money for some good cause, they destroy it, cause why not.

Governments all over the world are about same, dumb as fuck and only caring for themselves, never for the people.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 17, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Deep adaptation by Jem Bendall https://guidance.deepadaptation.info/



We'll see how much crap you are talking when the moon wobble starts flooding all your cities and causes mass economic collapse overnight, I hope you have a good supply of food stocked then.  









						NASA: Moon "wobble" in orbit may lead to record flooding on Earth
					

A wobble in the moon's orbit will raise high tides even higher, exacerbating the devastating effects of sea-level rise.




					www.cbsnews.com
				






lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair, the $1900 fine was on top of seizure and destruction of the offending equipment and very likely bank accounts being seized. The total cost to the perps was very high. Those ASICs that were steam-rolled? Easily $750,000 worth of equipment, if not more.



they probably divested some of their wealth in cold wallets hidden away at various places to offset the inevitable knowledge they might be seized at some point, so eh. unless they were truly incompetent, but I doubt it.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2021)

I would have pulled the fans off.. just sayin..


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> the world is burning and flooding with no end in sight, and the miners (both the digital and non-digital kind) can't stop mining.


Good thing we just spent $100 million on a mayoral primary!



lexluthermiester said:


> Those ASICs that were steam-rolled? Easily $750,000 worth of equipment, if not more.





P4-630 said:


> Police in the Malaysian city of Miri have bulldozed an estimated $1.6 million worth of Bitcoin equipment.


Guess you didn't read the material again.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 17, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> Good thing we just spent $100 million on a mayoral primary!



Indeed. It's rather mindblowing... how foolish we are as a species... capable of so much, yet so little. Our greatest ironic contrast.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Indeed. It's rather mindblowing... how foolish we are as a species... capable of so much, yet so little. Our greatest ironic contrast.


What's even better?  All $100 million was just printed lies.  At least mining filters back into the economy and does some good. For instance, the $15k I made from day trading (didn't even have to touch my stash), I used to buy a GPU, a twin turbo kit, 4 bottles of $200+ liquor.  Where as, gaming?  Does nothing good for the economy, all it does it corrupt the minds the youth so they can rape, murder, pillage like the GTA series.  Those are just the ones that get motivation.  The rest of em just sit on the couch and let Mommy and Daddy buy everything.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> unless they were truly incompetent, but I doubt it.


They got caught, how smart could they be?


----------



## pavle (Jul 17, 2021)

Suhweet!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Do ASIC's have any use outside of coin mining? Like using them for folding or some other research support?


It's possible, but unlikely.
After some quick reading further into it, very, very unlikely.


ShiBDiB said:


> Mining is a problem but I feel like this publicity stunt could have been better handled.


Oh, I have to disagree. This was very funny. Now if they had done that to the GPU's that seem to have also been seized, there would be total outrage!!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Agreed, they could have parted it all out and donated it to local schools



What are schools going to do with it?



ShiBDiB said:


> Do ASIC's have any use outside of coin mining? Like using them for folding or some other research support?



If they are specifically designed for a specific algorithm (they are, after all they are ASICs) , they can not be reprogrammed. Next to nothing is software, it is (near) all inside the circuitry. Pro: exptreme perf/watt, con: useless beyound their primary and sole purpose.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 17, 2021)

I would try to get some of those fans before smooshing them.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 17, 2021)

Peter1986C said:


> What are schools going to do with it?




engineering class for students, experiments, building/theory, hands-on computer experience.

not all schools just read from a book. where I live lot of schools have become... very creative.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> engineering class for students, experiments, building/theory, hands-on computer experience.
> 
> not all schools just read from a book. where I live lot of schools have become... very creative.


The only thing you can do with them is mine.....


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 17, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> The only thing you can do with them is mine.....




you are 100% positive some computer science kids can't reverse engineer them to do folding at home?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2021)

Still seems a waste. Could they not have been recycled for the value in resources? They must have some value, other than been used for mining.


----------



## delshay (Jul 17, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Still seems a waste. Could they not have been recycled for the value in resources? They must have some value, other than been used for mining.



I'm thinking waste control. None of that is happening here.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 17, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> The only thing you can do with them is mine.....


Well they could of done that perhaps. Use rather than destroy the resource and use the money generated to support local causes. 

Smashing stuff up for the sake of it is silly .


----------



## Nordic (Jul 17, 2021)

I hope they recycle these afterwords. I would hate to see more e-waste go into a landfill or worse.



ShiBDiB said:


> Do ASIC's have any use outside of coin mining? Like using them for folding or some other research support?
> 
> Mining is a problem but I feel like this publicity stunt could have been better handled.


They could be used for research or folding if the researcher wanted to limit themselves to a very specific kind of math. It probably isn't worth the researchers time.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> you are 100% positive some computer science kids can't reverse engineer them to do folding at home?


Not unless folding uses the same algorithm.  If they did, I would assume you would see plenty of folders making use of them.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> you are 100% positive some computer science kids can't reverse engineer them to do folding at home?


Please read the Wikipedia page I linked to earlier in this thread. They can not be reprogrammed to do anything else then all the stuff hardwired in the ASIC circuitry.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 17, 2021)

pantherx12 said:


> Well they could of done that perhaps. Use rather than destroy the resource and use the money generated to support local causes.
> 
> Smashing stuff up for the sake of it is silly .


Especially when they only reason people want to see them smash is because they can't buy a gpu.



Peter1986C said:


> Please read the Wikipedia page I linked to earlier in this thread. They can not be reprogrammed to do anything else then all the stuff hardwired in the ASIC circuitry.


Reading is hard.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 17, 2021)

Peter1986C said:


> Please read the Wikipedia page I linked to earlier in this thread. They can not be reprogrammed to do anything else then all the stuff hardwired in the ASIC circuitry.



there was a coin a long time ago that linked folding at home with mining.  if that coin allowed asic miners it couldn't be re-wired by someone savvy?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 17, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Good riddance, now just to kill mining on gpus.


Bulldozing ASICs is not going to help that.



ShiBDiB said:


> Do ASIC's have any use outside of coin mining? Like using them for folding or some other research support?


They are glorified hashing engines.  In Bitcoin, they are really fast at SHA256.  Thus, yes they do...  but not somewhere terribly productive.  They can crack password databases, basically.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 17, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> They can crack password databases, basically.


That is currently what my miners are doing


----------



## Rithsom (Jul 18, 2021)

Well, after thinking for a bit, I do have to agree that smashing ASICs with freaking heavy construction equipment is over the top, to say the least. There are certainly other ways to decommission illegal mining operations without producing so much waste. Maybe the Malaysian Police really wanted to put out the message that criminal mining activity will not be tolerated, lol.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2021)

moproblems99 said:


> That is currently what my miners are doing


Then you aren't mining, so the use of the term that's appropriate: cracking.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 18, 2021)

It's only temporary.  Duty calls and that bullshit.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 21, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Well, after thinking for a bit, I do have to agree that smashing ASICs with freaking heavy construction equipment is over the top, to say the least. There are certainly other ways to decommission illegal mining operations without producing so much waste. Maybe the Malaysian Police really wanted to put out the message that criminal mining activity will not be tolerated, lol.


Not so much. I mean, if that were the case, they would probably be giving the flat out thieving perpetrators the same heavy-handed/rolled punishment. Would add new meaning to the phrase of "throwing them under the bus". I guess the law rolls on.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jul 21, 2021)

Karma = is a bitch


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2021)

Wow... whether you love or hate mining, this seems like a waste of good hardware either way.


----------



## maxfly (Jul 21, 2021)

You should see what they do to sports cars!


----------



## Rithsom (Jul 21, 2021)

maxfly said:


> You should see what they do to sports cars!



Oh, how I would love to see this:






...thrown into one of these:


----------



## Zach_01 (Jul 21, 2021)

People are very creative, especially when it comes to cover their true colors.
Like covering envy behind environmental mentality.

If anyone has paid for its eccentric stuff and didn’t steal it he is entitled to do anything. If it’s mining on a super car or anything else. I’m not liking it, I would never do it no matter how much I would have. But I wouldn’t want it destroyed just because I can never have it, because I don’t like it, or because I can’t buy GPUs on MSRP.

Steeling energy is a crime. They should be punished as hard as possible. But turning all this hardware into waste is just stupid. Yes it’s a message to criminals, but stupidly made.

There is nothing illegal about mining if everything is paid. No matter how many is seeing it as illegal because it interferes with their gaming or anything else or because the y can’t understand it. If it was truly illegal they would have stop it years ago.

Also, trying to find reasons to ban it will only raise the spirit and ideas against oppressive govs that don’t like their citizens to have much freedom. At least as much freedom as you can get these days.

If they truly want to control mining and crypto the will just create something big and bad that will affect thousands and then they will try. It’s not the time yet, if it will ever come.


----------



## 64K (Jul 22, 2021)

If they want to stop miners all they need is to find a way to tax the snot out of it like the government did here in the USA to tobacco products.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2021)

The only reason gamers hate miners is because they buy up all the GPU's they want. Imo tough, they are not doing anything illegal, just upsetting a few thousand neckbeards.

Destroying that hardware was pretty dumb though.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> The only reason gamers hate miners is because they buy up all the GPU's they want.


And those same gamers oddly seem to want to throw cars full of said gpus into industrial grinders.

I'd think looting might be more fun.


----------



## Rithsom (Jul 23, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> And those same gamers oddly seem to want to throw cars full of said gpus into industrial grinders.
> 
> I'd think looting might be more fun.



Hey, don't judge me, IIRC the miner who took that image of the car trunk with GPUs did it just to anger gamers!   

But yes, I do realize that us anti-miners have a more... barbaric and destructive attitude compared to the miners, whether joking around or not...


----------



## 64K (Jul 23, 2021)

The bottom line is everyone is going to look out for their own interests whether miners or gamers.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Hey, don't judge me, IIRC the miner who took that image of the car trunk with GPUs did it just to anger gamers!
> 
> But yes, I do realize that us anti-miners have a more... barbaric and destructive attitude compared to the miners, whether joking around or not...


Appreciate the honest introspection.

I'll be honest and admit not being able to get a gpu is ideal for no one.  We need something but what the "perfect answer" is is always going to vary.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 23, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> View attachment 209055


That's a really nice looking PC in BMW i8.



64K said:


> If they want to stop miners all they need is to find a way to tax the snot out of it like the government did here in the USA to tobacco products.


And so many people still smoke. It clearly didn't work well.


----------



## 64K (Jul 23, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> And so many people still smoke. It clearly didn't work well.



It did though. A combination of better health info and high prices dropped the smoking rate tremendously in America. When I was a kid around 40% of Americans smoked. Today it's less than 14%. Smoking was just accepted back then. You could smoke in restaurants and bars and on airplanes and amazingly even in hospitals. Tobacco companies denied the health risks of smoking.


----------

